# Rudge English 50(s) Roadster -NorCal CL



## KingSized HD (Aug 12, 2017)

Sweet classic at $120. Rod brake cousin to the Raleigh DL. Locking fork, rear dyno hub.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/d/antique-british-bike-rudge/6259056020.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 13, 2017)

Wish it was local. I would buy it. Cool project.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 13, 2017)

If I were home it's about 7 miles away!  I could sneak it back home on BART an no one in the family would know,  Sadly, it is now 2993 miles from where I am.  I'm sure it will find a good home.


----------

